# Tractor suggestions.



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I hope to buy a tractor this spring and I have began searching and looking at them the last few months but would like some input from some other people. I want a cab tractor power shuttle or power reverser with a loader the I can pretty much use for anything which will be square baling, using a square bale grapple, Tedding, raking, loade work, cutting, and round bailing. I have looked at a few used tractors but for what I am want and the price they want used I might as well buy new unless I can find a good deal used.  Also I am really wanting a tractor in the 75hp range do to the size and of corse price range is a little better. I have looked at Kubota m7060 new holland t4.75 case 75c and John Deere 5075e. So far I like the Kubota and case but I am wondering if a 75hp tractor is going to do the job of running a 3pt disk cutter and a 4x5 Baler. Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would want something with at least 80 pto hp to be able to run your equipment in a broad range of conditions.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Vol said:


> I would want something with at least 80 pto hp to be able to run your equipment in a broad range of conditions.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yea I pretty sure I would be much happier with a 80+ pto hp tractor. I was kinda hooping I could get by with a smaller tractor do to cost size and no def fluid.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Don't discount a 'used tractor' because of the price. I used to think that way.... 'For only $10,000 more....' I was on my way to buying a new tractor and I was ranging from anywhere from $60-90k. I ended up buying a used tractor for about half of that price range. Now I have that money to buy another one or another implement. Plus I bought a good 15 year old tractor.

I've only bought one tractor new and I'm not even sure I would buy another new AG tractor. The used powerplants have grown on me. I'll probably hover around the MX Maxxums, boxcar Magnums, and maybe a MX Magnum. For a strict chore tractor, I can absolutely see myself buying a new 75c (range) but I would probably up it a couple of sizes if this is a primary tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree
I guess it depends on your price range and aptitude for repairs and what not. When you say the price of used vs new what are you calling used? Are you looking at 1980 era....1990 era....or a turn of the century tractor, or 2011-17? 
I'll give you some examples xx00, mfwd 6k Hours...loader, approx....20k-30k gonna have to spend a little money on it from time to time of course.
Xx10, 6k Hours.....loader, mfwd, 25k-35k gonna have to spend some money on it from time to time...
Xx20, 6k Hours....loader,mfwd, 30k-40k gonna have to spend some money on it....
Xx30, 6k Hours.....loader, mfwd, 35k-45k gonna have to spend some....

All of those choices sound better to me than a new one, and I ain't priced a new one in years.....plus they are all around 80-90 pto hp and have some weight to them, all agile enuf for all types of utility work.

Other brands are probably similar in cost......I just don't mess around with "off-brands"  
Just kiddin folks, just yanking ur chain......


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have been looking at used tractors in the 10 year old range. Most 4wd 75ish HP are selling for around 38k with around 2k hours pre and post emission when I can get the same tractor new for around 45k depending what color it is with warranty. I would love to buy a good used pre emission tractor but like I have said I have not ran across what I would consider deal worth making as I doo really like the older John Deere tractors just not the loader quick connects they have as all my equipment has the skid steer style hitch. But can’t really go to old do to I want a hydraulic reversed or hydraulic shuttle as I will use it for lots of loader work in tight areas and really don’t want to use a clutch.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I would also suggest sticking with a used tractor rather than new. I would suggest looking at a 6 series Deere. I know that is a little larger than what you were looking at but I think it would be a really good fit for the jobs you listed and they are awesome hay tractors. I have a 6420 and it is a very handy loader tractor.....good and heavy but still nimble. Left hand reverser is a must to have for a loader tractor. I wouldn't worry too much if it doesn't have the skid steer style hookups on the loader as you can get an adapter plate for that.

As far as price goes it just depends on the condition and hours. For the same money I would much rather have a nice used 6 series than a new 5e. If you really want to stick with a little smaller tractor I would look into a 5075m-5095m. Again would much rather have a used 5m than a new 5e. Just some ideas of things that you might want to consider.

Can't comment on other colors of tractors as I don't run off brands????......sorry couldn't resist.

Hayden


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ranger518 said:


> I have been looking at used tractors in the 10 year old range. Most 4wd 75ish HP are selling for around 38k with around 2k hours pre and post emission when I can get the same tractor new for around 45k depending what color it is with warranty. I would love to buy a good used pre emission tractor but like I have said I have not ran across what I would consider deal worth making as I doo really like the older John Deere tractors just not the loader quick connects they have as all my equipment has the skid steer style hitch. But can't really go to old do to I want a hydraulic reversed or hydraulic shuttle as I will use it for lots of loader work in tight areas and really don't want to use a clutch.


You can get adapters to switch loader over to skid steer. I have bought 2 of them.

https://hayspear.com/john-deere-attachments/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know what kind of ground you're on, but around here, I wouldn't go with anything less that 100HP.

IMO, the JD e and NH T4 series are just too light for me. I figure it this way: the lighter series tractors have a lighter frame. I have been pushed around on my NH 135 (13,000 lbs w loader) just mowing. Getting the weight of baler, accumulator, loader, etc., pushing on me, I want as much traction as possible.

Saving money on a lighter tractor can more than be offset by damaged equipment or hospital costs.

Just my thinking....

Ralph


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

All my ground is super flat so I really don’t need a super heavy tractor. I know I can add a adapter to the front of a Deere to convert it over and that is what I would do. I would much rather have a good used pre emission tractor so I guess I will keep looking. Anybody have any suggestions of model numbers for a 89-115hp tractor in John Deere case or new holland with a cab and hydraulic shuttle.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ranger, I recently bought a Deere 6330 premium with 3800 hrs, Mfwd, FEL, for 44k.....already had to replace water pump, couple of small things needed attention like filters changed, and she's a worker.....
Paid Deere 14k down and pay 10k a year for 3 years.....real nice tractor, think it sold new for around 100k, it's a 2007 model, my new  tractor.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Ranger, I recently bought a Deere 6330 premium with 3800 hrs, Mfwd, FEL, for 44k.....already had to replace water pump, couple of small things needed attention like filters changed, and she's a worker.....
> Paid Deere 14k down and pay 10k a year for 3 years.....real nice tractor, think it sold new for around 100k, it's a 2007 model, my new  tractor.


Yea that a prettt good deal. That is way more tractor than I am looking for maybe I can find a deal like that on a smaller frame tractor in the 90hp range.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe, be diligent but not in a hurry.....I saw this one on a dealer lot, they had just traded for a 6150r. I jumped on it as soon as he told me what he had to have, that's because I had been diligently looking and knew what the tractor was worth. They were asking 45k I offered them 44k and they had to fix a couple of things (roof replaced, tie rod ends, oil pan had a small crack and had to be replaced) change fluids, etc). All part of the negotiation.......
Good luck with your search...


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

[quote name="somedevildawg" post="935536" timestamp="1535643034"]

Maybe, be diligent but not in a hurry.....I saw this one on a dealer lot, they had just traded for a 6150r. I jumped on it as soon as he told me what he had to have, that's because I had been diligently looking and knew what the tractor was worth. They were asking 45k I offered them 44k and they had to fix a couple of things (roof replaced, tie rod ends, oil pan had a small crack and had to be replaced) change fluids, etc). All part of the negotiation.......
Good luck with your search...[/quote

Yea I am in no real big hurry as I have been wanting to get a larger cab tractor for the past few years and now I am in the position that I am ready to make it happen I am just hooping I can find a good deal on one before next season. Really hoping I can find something in the size and HP of like a John Deere 5520 should be big to do what I want but also small to work in the small places also.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I would also not worry about 100+ HP, as an example the NH T-5 series (no DEF). They are 85 HP to 115 HP, prices when new was less than $4K, top to bottom HP. I could image other colors could be similar.

I must have made a wrong assumption (again), I was guessing dawg's favor color was maybe red & white (with a possible little black thrown in).  Duh, stupid me thinking he was a dog fan, with green being his favorite color, maybe a duck fan.  

I need to get back out in the hay field.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Now that there is funny....never even think about it. But the color, it's just a bit too dark of red and the black ain't the right hue either  other than that, I like 'em, used to be real strong here in the 70's.....but the Ducks, have ya ever wondered who the hell came up with that nickname? Kinda silly, "go you mighty Ducks", Really? I guess it fits with where it's at and its epicenter, just always makes me chuckle a bit....
And for the record, I am a dog fan as I have three sitting here counting on me to provide their next meal  Paul Harvey once said "next time you call your dog stupid.....just think about who's working to feed who". 
Insofar as my beloved Georgia Bulldogs.....that constitutes being a DAWG fan  and that's me 

Ranger, I'll add your criteria to some of my searches and try to retain in my hard drive, although it needs defragging regularly.....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Mx Maxxums will read MX100, MX110, MX120, MX135, MX150, MX170. All 5.9 Cummins with the last 2 having different rear end, 20 more gallon fuel tank, and heavier.

The 51XX and 52XX (the XX30 is not turbo) are a smaller frame and not as nice of a cab but still revered. Stay away from MXUs and MXMs, in fact I was told to run.

I know more about Red than Green but I did try 50 and 55 series Deeres' and they will fit the bill 29XX or so. I didn't not try any with loader so I'm no help there. I tried a JD 6220 with a 5?? loader and I liked the layout but the one I looked at had too many problems. I ended up with an MX110. It is larger than a 75c-120c but I'm not complaining 

I looked for a couple of years and drove a lot of miles. Look 500 miles outside of your area.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Ranger518 said:


> All my ground is super flat so I really don't need a super heavy tractor. I know I can add a adapter to the front of a Deere to convert it over and that is what I would do. I would much rather have a good used pre emission tractor so I guess I will keep looking. Anybody have any suggestions of model numbers for a 89-115hp tractor in John Deere case or new holland with a cab and hydraulic shuttle.


 I was going to suggest a JD 6420 or similar but I just saw where you didn't want a tractor that big. Just curious as to the reason you don't want a tractor that size? In my opinion that is a very good size tractor for the jobs you will be doing. You could look for something like a 6220 which is a little less hp but it is still the same overall size of tractor though. If you would prefer to stick with a smaller framed 5 series maybe look for a pre emissions 5095m. I'm not as familiar with the 5 series tractors so I don't know the older model numbers well enough to suggest one.

Hayden


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

FarmerCline said:


> I was going to suggest a JD 6420 or similar but I just saw where you didn't want a tractor that big. Just curious as to the reason you don't want a tractor that size? In my opinion that is a very good size tractor for the jobs you will be doing. You could look for something like a 6220 which is a little less hp but it is still the same overall size of tractor though. If you would prefer to stick with a smaller framed 5 series maybe look for a pre emissions 5095m. I'm not as familiar with the 5 series tractors so I don't know the older model numbers well enough to suggest one.
> 
> Hayden


I would just prefer a smaller frame tractor do to the ease of transporting it around on trailer, working in small places, and most of my land is old row crop ground and had been precision level or sloped so it is smooth and flat. I also have access to larger frame tractors if I ever need one to do any type of tillage or larger work. But if I find the right deal on a 6 series tractor it is not out of the question.


----------



## Hayman5555 (Apr 3, 2015)

Ranger,

I bought a Kubota 7060 4WD, cab 2 1/2 years ago and have been happy with it. I pull a Vermeer 505M (5x5 bales) with it. I have a few hills that it struggles with, but it handles them. I also do square bales and use a grapple (although I mostly use an older M4700 for the 8 bale grapple). It doesn't have any problems with the disc mower. I had a custom job that I trailered it to without any problem (using a bumper pull triple axle trailer). It does not use def. It has a re-gen that it goes through. That can be a bit frustrating at times but I don't use the def (it went through a re-gen while i was spraying and i had to rev the engine rpm up to get through the re-gen and that was a problem).

Two things that are nuisances: I have the 12 speed transmission and when I cut I go between Low 6 and High 1, and I have to complely stop the tractor to shift from low to high. Not a major problem, just aggrivating. Also, the AC on my tractor has a hard time keeping up on the hot days (I'm in Alabama, south of Birmingham). It's much better than no AC, and if I keep the fan on max it keeps it mostly comfortable, but not like my neighbors JD.

Also, when I bought mine I financed 5 years at 0%. Don't know if that is still available.

Overall I'm pleased with the tractor and would buy it again even with the issues.

Tim


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I have a kubota 8540, my dad has a 8560?(think that is the model number), had a t4.120 for a couple of weeks and also have a 5100e deere. Hands down the 5100e is the better unit. My dads newer kubota is better than the 8540 i have but still the a/c is weak. But in pretty much every other aspect the deere is better other than the seat. The kubotas have the grammer seat and the 5100e has the base model air ride seat. I think you can get the 5100m seat in a 5100e which i think is a bigger better seat. Infact the seat is ok in the 5100e but its the only real negative i have about it. 
The deere a/c is twice the a/c of the kubotas. Never serviced the newer kubota my dad has but the 8540s fuel water seperator is in an interesting spot with a loader mount installed. 
To be fair the 8540 is pushing 5000hrs and other than going through front tires faster(4wd) and constant hydralic leaks from the chineese quality hydralic couplers and the cheaply made shifting linkages for gear selection its been pretty reliable.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

StxPecans said:


> I have a kubota 8540, my dad has a 8560?(think that is the model number), had a t4.120 for a couple of weeks and also have a 5100e deere. Hands down the 5100e is the better unit. My dads newer kubota is better than the 8540 i have but still the a/c is weak. But in pretty much every other aspect the deere is better other than the seat. The kubotas have the grammer seat and the 5100e has the base model air ride seat. I think you can get the 5100m seat in a 5100e which i think is a bigger better seat. Infact the seat is ok in the 5100e but its the only real negative i have about it.
> The deere a/c is twice the a/c of the kubotas. Never serviced the newer kubota my dad has but the 8540s fuel water seperator is in an interesting spot with a loader mount installed.
> To be fair the 8540 is pushing 5000hrs and other than going through front tires faster(4wd) and constant hydralic leaks from the chineese quality hydralic couplers and the cheaply made shifting linkages for gear selection its been pretty reliable.


I also used to think Kubota AC was weak, too. Now I think it's avearage. 
I got out a garden hose with sharp stream sprayer and DEEP cleaned the radiators. Strongly sprayed water through as much of it as I could. Night & day difference. I also think the cable controlled AC levers in the cab "drift" from max cold to warmer as the tractor is driven. Now I just pull the lever back towards max every 1/2hr-hour. That also helps. I don't like that I have to do that, but I can overlook small inconveniences like that because they are otherwise a tractor I can afford that is very capable and reliable. I really don't know of a less expensive, reasonably priced powershift hay tractor you can buy than Kubota. When I'm paying the bills and minding the bottom line of the business, I like the savings, because Hay don't pay 
Deere and other brands may be better, but if you save $5,000-10,000 up front on a 80-100K tractor, that's money that can be invested or purchase better hay attachments.
In MY operation, I'd rather have an average+ Hay tractor with very good attachments (baler) than a very good tractor with average attachments. 
Of course, others may place more value in having a better tractor.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Ive owned both, 75hp is too small. JD was cheap built , that is what "e" stands for and the seat was not the best. NH I cut with, but needed more HP. Filters on the NH 75 really were a pain in the butt to change. Get at least a 95 HP tractor and you wont rergret it. Im a NH guy at heart but HP is a must no mater what you buy.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Ranger518 said:


> Yea I pretty sure I would be much happier with a 80+ pto hp tractor. I was kinda hooping I could get by with a smaller tractor do to cost size and no def fluid.


Don't overlook the Massey Ferguson 4700 series. For the money, it's a lot more bang for the buck than the tractors you mentioned.


----------

